

The Tale of an Unfindable JS Error - rakeshpai
http://blog.errorception.com/2012/03/tale-of-unfindable-js-error.html

======
jonny_eh
Interesting read.

I suppose this error only occurred for people that use Linux, installed this
Linux specific Chrome extension, then change to a Mac or Windows desktop where
the extension was automatically installed?

Also, is it the website owner's responsibility to solve errors like this? It
would take a lot of time to fix other people's extensions. I suppose if
everyone's using a particular extension, it might be worth dealing with, but
then I'd hope that extension would be somewhat more stable.

~~~
rakeshpai
That's likely too. It could be the Chrome sync thing that must've spread the
extension across to Mac and Windows.

